# Today I am seeing $20 cash tip and $9 in app.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Has the Matrix Glitched? I usually see only $5


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....I will never 'get' cash tips. A personality disorder, no doubt.


----------

